# Jack And Jill



## bev (Mar 21, 2009)

JACK AND JILL 

Jack was about to marry Jill and his father took him to one side 'When 
I married your mother, the first thing I did when we got home was 
take off my trousers,' he said. 'I gave them to your mother and told 
her to put them on. When she did, they were enormous on her and she 
said to me that she couldn't possibly wear them, as they were too 
large. 'I told her, 'of course they're too big. I wear the trousers in 
this family and I always will.' Ever since that day, we have never had 
a single problem.' 
Jack took his father's advice and as soon as he got 
Jill alone after the wedding, he did the same thing; took off his 
trousers, gave them to Jill and told her to put them on. Jill said 
that the trousers were too big and she couldn't possibly wear them. 
'Exactly,' replied Jack. 'I wear the trousers in this relationship and 
I always will. I don't want you to forget that.' Jill paused and 
removed her knickers and gave them to Jack. 'Try these on,' she said, 
so he tried them on but they were too small. 'I can't possibly get 
into your knickers,' said Jack. 'Exactly,' replied Jill. 'And if you 
don't change your f *** ing attitude, you never will.' 


Bev


----------



## kojack (Mar 21, 2009)

So diabetes isn't the only cause of ED !!


----------



## Einstein (Mar 22, 2009)

John,

Seems wearing ladies undies can also be a cause, especially if your wife catches you - I presume!


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2009)

gdgd


----------



## HOBIE (May 20, 2019)

bev said:


> JACK AND JILL
> 
> Jack was about to marry Jill and his father took him to one side 'When
> I married your mother, the first thing I did when we got home was
> ...


The old ones are the best


----------

